
Ask HN: What data stores do stock exchanges use? - vicenobelium
I&#x27;m interested in building a stock market-like application with orders, quotes, bid&#x2F;ask prices etc...I can easily see this being represented in a relational database (and for my volume SQL would suffice), but I can&#x27;t imagine real exchanges use SQL processing billions of order per day? What does their stack look like?
======
lkowalcz
At IEX, we use kdb.

Here’s a blog post from a former employee at a new startup comparing kdb
against some alternative databases for common operations on financial data:
[https://medium.com/prooftrading/selecting-a-database-for-
an-...](https://medium.com/prooftrading/selecting-a-database-for-an-
algorithmic-trading-system-2d25f9648d02?source=collection_home---6------
5-----------------------)

~~~
vicenobelium
Thanks, that write-up was very helpful.

------
nikivi
They might use kdb, not sure [https://kx.com](https://kx.com)

------
mtmail
Welcome to HN. It helps to prefix the question title with 'Ask HN:'. Those go
to [https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

~~~
vicenobelium
Thanks!

